# Chronograph Results: S&W PC460



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I bought a 6.5" PC460 a while back, and finally got to shoot it over the weekend. I shot a few rounds of 45LC and then 20 rounds of Hornady 460. It's a beast! When I bought it I was a little worried about loosing velocity with the somewhat shorter barrel. It has a 6.5" barrel and a fixed comp on it (about 1.5"). The surprising (to me) results are below.

My friend had his chronograph set up, so I fired a cylinder full (5) of Hornady 200gr SST's. Hornady's listed velocity through an 8 3/8" barrel is 2200fps.

1st shot = 2274fps
2nd shot = 2254fps
3rd shot = 2257fps
4th shot = 2256fps
5th shot = 2254fps

That's an average of 2259fps, even more than Hornady lists on its website. I can live with that! 

Now excuse me while I go ice down my hand.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They are a very interesting gun that's for sure. Guys come into the range with them once in awhile. When one of them puppys barks it gets everybodys attention real quick. I'd like to have one on a hog hunt one time. Good luck with yours.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm gonna scope it one of these days, and hopefully there's a hog hunt in store for it in the not so distant future.


----------

